# Neat-0



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

_(O)_ What is it? _(O)_

I know I see an image of a woman in there... :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

22" off of an 86' Regal?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

A crystal serving dish?
Pretty cool pic.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw something just like that after I had some of that pizza that LOAH made that had all those mushrooms..............




Where did you get those mushrooms........


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

I was getting a drink in the kitchen and the blinds were closed. When I looked through the bottom of the drinking glass, the light that passed between each slat of the blinds made a cool design and I grabbed my camera. 

I've always thought about grabbing my camera, but never did until this time. It looks cool though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Groovy Baby!


----------

